

Are online comments full of paid lies? - bgtyhn
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9243540/Are_online_comments_full_of_paid_lies_

======
officialjunk
are online articles full of paid lies?

~~~
sheikhimran01
well, 60% of the comments on yelp are paid. I asked customers and
restaurants...they told me bluntly that they actually paid a company to
review...

don't about if they are lied but same thing is on App Store and Play Store.

